# post up your fat dogs. no skinny dogs allowed!!!



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok now you post up your fat dogs!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

come on lol no one else has a fat dog?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


>


blue says thats hot!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL but he thinks this is hotter:








look at dat booty.
k i contributed seriously


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol awesome yeah he likes that rear end!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aidan said:


>


OH MY GOD THAT IS SAD!!!!

Matt I made the skinny dog thread because there was a thread awhile back for Bully pictures only. And Bullies get so much attention on this forum. I never see threads for my favorite style. The bully pic thread said "please no bully bashing or pics of apbts, post your fav bully" So thats what I was trying to do with my thread.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Here you go







*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I love your dog bully the kid!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

china girl


















jersey









The three bullies


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> OH MY GOD THAT IS SAD!!!!
> 
> Matt I made the skinny dog thread because there was a thread awhile back for Bully pictures only. And Bullies get so much attention on this forum. I never see threads for my favorite style. The bully pic thread said "please no bully bashing or pics of apbts, post your fav bully" So thats what I was trying to do with my thread.


well if people made skinny dog stuff as often as i made fat dog stuff we would be even!!!:rofl:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh goodness. I LOVE MEEK AND COCHISE! ok i love all the fatties
and all the skinnies
*snuggles all*


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks for sharing those beautiful dogs with us!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's my boys Dosia and Marley










BullyTheKid I love love love your dog, He's a very well built dog. Good to see I'm not the only one with a TA (tree aggressive) dog lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice love them


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


>


Is that for real? holy crap that is the fattest dog I have ever seen I had to relook at the pic lol I thought it was a pot belly pig...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> china girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


three bullies lmao thats a good one!!!
I love that fat china dog she is so fluffy!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

China......is not fluffy, she is bloated.


lmao


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

my fat boy Champ


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The fattest she's ever been. (hides)


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

SEO said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I love blue great shot brother!


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

chump....








pike.....


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

redog said:


> my fat boy Champ


dad he's not as fat as elmer!!!!!! lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/83/l_ecd4cea055a2cc6a801a5d7a9eadd5e9.jpg

I don't know about fat but..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My fat and happy old man Kaos


----------



## Abel92701 (Jan 26, 2009)

here are my chunks.
My boy Ace








My girl Honey


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in love with Ace.....he's like a black Vegas..


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

there are some pretty canines in this thread!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here you guys go this is my sister's dog Bruce he's the fattest dog I know.










look at that belly


----------

